# child benefit & tax credit--is my husband entitled to claim these benefits?



## charrie (Sep 24, 2012)

hi again.. i received my biometric residence permit a week ago.. thank God and thank u joppa for helping me thru answering my questions before..

i'm about to give birth anytime this march and really confused coz two of the items under no access to public funds are the child benefit and tax credit. and even my sponsor (husband) cannot claim it.. i asked before if my british born child will be entitled to such benefits and someone said yes we can..

i don't want to commit any mistake about this as this might affect my leave to remain if ever we file an application to claim it.

if it's not really allowed for us (me & hubby) to claim it, can my mother-in-law claim it instead??

but i do really hope my husband can claim it as this will be a great help to us financially. we already asked the midwives but they don't know about the rules.

thank you for any response to this.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your British husband can claim child benefit and child tax credit, but he has to declare that you are subject to immigration control with no access to public funds. So they will take this factor into account when working out benefit level. He should still get full child benefit (unless he earns over £50k).


----------



## charrie (Sep 24, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Your British husband can claim child benefit and child tax credit, but he has to declare that you are subject to immigration control with no access to public funds. So they will take this factor into account when working out benefit level. He should still get full child benefit (unless he earns over £50k).


thanks for the reply..it's really confusing sometimes  i don't wanna jeopardize my future application because we were ignorant about the rules and laws here.

thank you again


----------

